# Poker night



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

If poker night starts at 8pm next-door, what time is the expected husband to be coming home? Is it a "known boundary" or does poker night usually mean almost all night, and thats expected? Im curious to know what the normal is.


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

bell said:


> If poker night starts at 8pm next-door, what time is the expected husband to be coming home? Is it a "known boundary" or does poker night usually mean almost all night, and thats expected? Im curious to know what the normal is.


I'm not sure there is a "normal"; that would be entirely dependent on the relationship with your wife. If it was my husband, if poker night was just next door I wouldn't care what time because there is no drinking and driving concern which is the only thing than would worry me at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if it's just next door and you want him to come home just knock on the door and pick him up, leash in hand.


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Well if it's just next door and you want him to come home just knock on the door and pick him up, leash in hand.


Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We don't do all nighters. He'd be home before midnight.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

bell said:


> If poker night starts at 8pm next-door, what time is the expected husband to be coming home? Is it a "known boundary" or does poker night usually mean almost all night, and thats expected? Im curious to know what the normal is.


Depends on how the game goes.

We used to host a monthly poker night with friends. Some nights, the game was over in two hours or less, because the hands were good enough that people were betting quite liberally. Other times, the game (starting around 6-6:30) would go til after 11, because the cards were lousy (resulting in conservative bets) or a couple of people just trading chips back and forth for an extended period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

My husbands games used to go from 9 pm until 2 or so in the morning sometimes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

minimouse said:


> My husbands games used to go from 9 pm until 2 or so in the morning sometimes...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been awhile (too long) - but would say 2 or so was fairly normal...


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Unless you are a committed gambler then I would think the "poker night" is just a pretext for a group of guys to get together, chill out, have a few drink etc.

If its within walking distance and I was not gambling money the family could not afford to lose I would tell my wife to “expect me when you see me” be that midnight or 4 am as long as we did not have plans for the next day it should be fine.

N.B. Ladies should have a “girls night in” once in a while.
If my wife knows I will be around a mates all evening she will often invite some of her friends over for “cheese and wine” party or whatever reason they think of.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Used to do this some years ago.
A group of us would hang out at my then best friends house , about once every month and play music , have drinks ( and sometimes food!) , talk politics , current affairs ,business , anything.
We used to hang out till 3 AM or 4 AM in the morning, lol.

But my best friend and I had a serious falling out over a business deal , and we parted ways.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh good times, poker's a great game and I tend to win big 

Unfortunately my mates never liked playing with real money so we usually took it to poker clubs instead. Haven't done that for a while though.


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

nice777guy said:


> Been awhile (too long) - but would say 2 or so was fairly normal...


I agree. I never saw it as a problem. If you trust your spouse and DUI isn't going to be an issue, I don't see why it would be problematic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarefulinNY (Sep 30, 2013)

bell said:


> If poker night starts at 8pm next-door, what time is the expected husband to be coming home? Is it a "known boundary" or does poker night usually mean almost all night, and thats expected? Im curious to know what the normal is.


Just curious, what time did he get home?


----------

